# Stainless Farmhouse sink with Black Stainless appliances?



## dguisinger (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm looking to pick up a farmhouse sink as part of my kitchen remodel. I was already planning on ordering Samsung appliances with their Black Stainless.

If I get a stainless steel farmhouse sink, having a 30" wide silver apron, will it look weird with the black stainless appliances in the room?

I was looking at a "Gun Metal" dark gray stainless farmhouse sink from Signature Hardware, but I've seen a bunch of negative reviews of the brand that I'm not sure if they are reliable or not.

If I can't come close to the look, maybe its better to go dis-similar, such as hammered copper instead of stainless, making it look like a more intentional decision to not match materials?

Any thoughts or tips on this?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have Black appliances, with a Stainless Sink, And it does not look bad to me. 

The appliances have minimal Chrome trim, that is close to the Stainless sink. 

Decorate to your own personal taste, and forget about what anyone else thinks, unless they are the " BOSS". 

Then do as she asks. :devil3:


ED


----------



## dguisinger (Apr 14, 2016)

de-nagorg said:


> I have Black appliances, with a Stainless Sink, And it does not look bad to me.
> 
> The appliances have minimal Chrome trim, that is close to the Stainless sink.
> 
> ...


Hah, I'm not always the most color coordinated. With a farmhouse/apron sink, you have a 30+ inch x 9 inch slab of metal in the front of the cabinets, so its similar to the size of a warming drawer or something like that and quite visible from the front... It would be the only large piece of silver stainless in the room, though you are right about the chrome trim on the black stainless.


----------



## diycabinets (Dec 31, 2018)

be sure and get the extended warranty with those appliances. I had a Samsung over the stove microwave. One day out of warranty the control pad failed totally.
Samsung told me too bad you're out of warranty and would not even discount the part if I did the repair myself. The part cost as much as the appliance.
Anyway I digress. My kitchen appliances are black and stainless. I like the look but I agree the stainless apron on the sink might be a bit much. IMHO


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

It depends on a few factors, most of which have nothing to do with the appliances: 
-what the entire room looks like 
-how large is the room 
-how many windows are there in the room 
-how much natural light is there and where is it directed (does it spot?)
-is the copper sink a golden copper or is it bright 
-what color is the paint or wallpaper in the room 
-what color are the floors 

It sounds like the appliances are the focus of the room, so it's the 'negative space' that matters -what's happening around the appliances. 

Light (or its absence) has everything to do with color choices. If you can attach photos of the space and examples of the sink/appliances with the colors you're referring to, that would make it easier. 

That said, if you didn't have the luxury of having this dilemna, if you were "stuck" with any of these choices for budgetary reasons, you could make anything work by tying the colors together through accessories that have all of the colors in them, and you would need to add white or tan, etc to offset all the darkness. IE: kitchen towels, plant holders, cannisters, etc.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

https://thevirtualinstructor.com/images/faces1.gif

This link is a good example of how to play with the space in your kitchen, where the focus is dark colors. When you look at the picture in the link, what stands out: two people or a vase?


----------



## dguisinger (Apr 14, 2016)

doortrouble said:


> It depends on a few factors, most of which have nothing to do with the appliances:
> -what the entire room looks like
> -how large is the room
> -how many windows are there in the room
> ...



Example of a sink that I think matches: https://www.signaturehardware.com/k...rmhouse-sink-curved-apron-gunmetal-black.html

An example of a normal stainless farmhouse sink:
https://www.signaturehardware.com/k...steel-farmhouse-sink-curved-apron-pewter.html

Attached is a picture of the color of the appliances, though i'm getting a cooktop instead of a range and a matching wall vent...

I don't have a picture of the room right now with what its going to look like


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

If you're looking for a general response: Does a silver farmhouse sink go with black appliances? Yes, generally speaking, black and silver match and it's ok to mix two styles. 

If you're looking for a specific response: does a silver farmhouse sink go with black appliances *in my kitchen*? I don't know because I haven't seen your kitchen. 

Best response: Get the sink you love because you can make it work. The only slight exception to this might be a hammered copper sink because it's probably a warm tone and it has a country style (?) to it, which may conflict with your modern black appliances. 

It's hard to respond specifically without knowing how much natural light you get in your kitchen and what the space looks like (at least -what kind of countertops and cabinets and what colors they are). It's kind of like asking if you should slip on black or copper shoes but not saying what you're going to wear. :smile: It's tricky because of the apron, the two different styles, and the use of dark colors. I have a good imagination so if you post a photo of your kitchen -even if you're going to change it out- I can get a good idea of the space.

The photo you provided has a farmhouse sink under a window for good reason: they are using natural light to help sell that sink. The white walls offset the black cabinets. The wood countertops balance both white and black. The silver apron is surrounded by black cabinets, which makes the apron less distracting. 

hope this helps


----------



## dguisinger (Apr 14, 2016)

doortrouble said:


> If you're looking for a general response: Does a silver farmhouse sink go with black appliances? Yes, generally speaking, black and silver match and it's ok to mix two styles.
> 
> If you're looking for a specific response: does a silver farmhouse sink go with black appliances *in my kitchen*? I don't know because I haven't seen your kitchen.
> 
> ...


Alright, since everyone keeps asking for something to look at to work with, this is the closest I've gotten in the cabinet design suite I've been using....

I still don't understand the texture/color assignment feature so I haven't been able to replicate the black stainless very well (the vent hood is also a matching black stainless)......... and I now need to start deciding on cabinet stains and counter colors as well..... i had been stuck rearranging things for several days trying to get a more usable island, but without knocking out the living room wall I just couldn't find the extra space to keep usable walkways (no wonder it used to be a peninsula).


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

You've got a nice space and a good amount of natural light and you've got a U-shaped kitchen that has limited space in the middle. This could trap the light. It matters when you are designing because all of the colors in the room are going to play off the natural light. 

I don't see the farmsink as your challenge (it's going to work with your black appliances); I see the colors you choose for your cabinets/floors/walls as your challenge. The reason is: white (and lighter colors) make the room look larger; black (and darker colors) make the room look smaller. You've already got limited space (the island is smaller than you want it). The white walls are making the room look larger and the warm, dark tones in the woods (with orange and red hues) are making the room look smaller, especially since they're mostly one color. 

In this room, the focal point is the island because: (1) it's solitary, (2) it's dead center, (3) it's different than everything else so there's a contrast. Light creates a focal point, and ironically, the light from those two small windows is right above the sink, so if you get rid of the island, the sink will be the focal point because a person's eyes are going to be drawn to the windows. And that works, unless it's going to bother you or make you question it every time you see it. 

I would consider lighter color woods and I would consider a black cabinet (only under the sink, with black appliances) or white applianes with a white farmhouse sink.

That said... ignore everything and go with your gut.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

doortrouble said:


> https://thevirtualinstructor.com/images/faces1.gif
> 
> When you look at the picture in the link, what stands out: two people or a vase?


I saw my best friend's mom's unmentionables. Do I need therapy? :devil3:


Keeping with my theme, I'll play devil's advocate:
You know how you can date certain styles to a time period? Black/white mosaic hexagonal floor tile. Pink plastic wall tile. Shag. Avocado or almond appliances. Brass fixtures. Graphite or black steel finishes . . . . just sayin.


On the lighter side, "trouble with doors" is doing a very good job explaining something that is very difficult to explain.


----------



## dguisinger (Apr 14, 2016)

3onthetree said:


> I saw my best friend's mom's unmentionables. Do I need therapy? :devil3:
> 
> 
> Keeping with my theme, I'll play devil's advocate:
> ...


LOL.... I don't understand how avacado ever was popular. I grew up in a house with green tile in the bathrooms, solid orange counters in the laundry room, and yellow appliances in the kitchen.... the 70s had some really odd color choices. At least black or graphite steel finishes aren't neon colors.... and having seen TV commercials, the only place for shag carpet is showers....


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I think that I would place that Island, running at 9- degrees from it's present position, set at easy distances from all the Appliances, so that each one can be opened, without bumping into the Island. 

Sized and placed centrally, makes it easily useful as a work space, and place for transferring from one appliance to another. 

ED


----------



## dguisinger (Apr 14, 2016)

3onthetree said:


> I saw my best friend's mom's unmentionables. Do I need therapy? :devil3:
> 
> 
> Keeping with my theme, I'll play devil's advocate:
> ...





de-nagorg said:


> I think that I would place that Island, running at 9- degrees from it's present position, set at easy distances from all the Appliances, so that each one can be opened, without bumping into the Island.
> 
> Sized and placed centrally, makes it easily useful as a work space, and place for transferring from one appliance to another.
> 
> ED



There actually isn't as much space as it looks like. Its got 36" inches of clearance the side of the oven and dishwasher, 44 on the side of the fridge (42 is the minimum recommended for an active workspace, 48 recommended). Its currently a 22" x 48" worksurface


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

What's on the other side of the wooden table? I'm seeing the table and then a doorway -is that empty space?


----------



## dguisinger (Apr 14, 2016)

doortrouble said:


> What's on the other side of the wooden table? I'm seeing the table and then a doorway -is that empty space?



Off the bottom is a sunken family room, to the right along the wall is a living room, and to the right of the table is the entry way / stairs to the 2nd floor.

The kitchen, living room, and entry area have a vaulted ceiling... the wall with the fridge is an 8ft wall with a 3ft gap above, it also gets a fair amount of light over the top from a large window in the living room


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

The family room and living room and entry way/stairs -are any of them in the same square with the kitchen?


----------



## dguisinger (Apr 14, 2016)

doortrouble said:


> The family room and living room and entry way/stairs -are any of them in the same square with the kitchen?


Not sure how to answer that question, so here is a rough layout i drew up quick.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

Excellent. And what are the dimensions of the room (am I adding it right, 12' x 13'?)


----------



## dguisinger (Apr 14, 2016)

doortrouble said:


> Excellent. And what are the dimensions of the room (am I adding it right, 12' x 13'?)


That sounds about right, its longer than the kitchen but the wall follows the ridge of the vault, so its about the same width


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

How much space is there from the right edge of the table to the closest edge of the fridge?


----------



## dguisinger (Apr 14, 2016)

doortrouble said:


> How much space is there from the right edge of the table to the closest edge of the fridge?


44 inches
Each of the grid squares is a square foot.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

The island works the way it is, or you can extend it further by making it into an 'L' (in either direction) or an upside-down 'T' (the vertical part inside the horseshoe and the horizontal part outside), and it can double as your table (with high stools for chairs)... *unless it's true that it needs to be 42" away and 36" is going to disturb you. *

I'm not clear where you say: _"It's got 36 inches of clearance the side of the oven and dishwasher, 44 on the side of the fridge."_ This doesn't seem to fit the square diagram where one square is 12" since there are three on each side -but I believe you. In any case, look at your diagram again. See how it's almost symmetrical? Ideally, if a space is going to be assymetrical (which yours is), it will be obviously assymetrical. It may not be right to try and change this if it's going to mess your workspace. IE: with 42" as the recommended workspace, you're shy of that by six inches. If that doesn't bother you by the fridge, moving the island six inches would make the space more symmetrical. Then, moving the table so it's perpendicular to the island will complete the symmetry. There's no wrong way to do this; assymetrical works, too. 

Simple, metal, silver vases with flowers on your sill and countertops will tie your silver apron to the rest of the room. 

The area at the bottom right is open space and I don't know if there's a wall there or not, but from the diagram's perspective, that space needs something there. From a realistic perspective, that may not be the case -hard to say.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

I never measured the space between my fridge and my wall until now. I've got 33" and it's fine.


----------



## dguisinger (Apr 14, 2016)

So i just threw this together as a quick test, it feels much roomier because i moved the two large vertical cabinets (the fridge and the ovens) away from the front of the room.... I know some people say don't put your ovens next to the fridge, I just did a search and GE says its not an issue.

I could probably change the island size a little bit with this layout

To answer your question about the right of the table, it is a high traffic area.... from the main entrance of the house, the living room, the family room, the stairs, and the kitchen.... so you definitely wouldn't want to put furniture there.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

The trick is to make the best use of the space. Here's an exercise, if you want to play along... Go to your program and erase everything. Make your kitchen completely empty. Then one by one, slowly add the items that you cannot do without. Not the things you want; the things you need. Put them exactly where they would be if you were in there, cooking. What's the most convenient place for each of them? When you've got what you need in the perfect spot, start adding what you want. Work the core first. You don't need the island because you have the same amount of space (and more) on the left side. You don't need the little square piece on the right side now. 

See what happens.


----------



## Robred (Nov 12, 2020)

That is actually very great advice! I'll use it now as me and my wife are re-doing our kitchen, and she wants a lot of things there but with a little of space... We've bought almost every item for our kitchen except for sink. For our modern style kitchen we've thought of the farmhouse sink. My wife has found this 10 Best Farmhouse Sink Reviews 2020 – Expert Buying Guide - The Windup Space that helped us get our final decision. To my mind, this sink fits all the styles and will look great either in an apartment or in a house.


----------

